# Cypripedium flavum



## JeanLux (Apr 28, 2019)

I got this plant from Wenqing Perner in March 2017. It developed into a nice clump with a dozen of flowers/buds this year!

Jean


----------



## GuRu (Apr 28, 2019)

Hi Jean, great display yor C. flavum well grown and almost a specimen plant.


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 28, 2019)

Very well grown. Nice job!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 28, 2019)

Very well done. What’s your culture?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 28, 2019)

Cool! Are these flowers scented?


----------



## JeanLux (May 2, 2019)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Cool! Are these flowers scented?


not to my nose ..

Jean


----------



## JeanLux (May 2, 2019)

Linus_Cello said:


> Very well done. What’s your culture?


I am not really an experienced Cyp grower, but I grow the flavum in a larger clay pot in a mixture of Orchiata bark, pumice, perlite and some cactus soil, outside all year round.

Jean


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 2, 2019)

JeanLux said:


> I am not really an experienced Cyp grower, but I grow the flavum in a larger clay pot in a mixture of Orchiata bark, pumice, perlite and some cactus soil, outside all year round.
> 
> Jean



What do you do in the winter?


----------



## JeanLux (May 3, 2019)

Linus_Cello said:


> What do you do in the winter?


They stay outside, on my balcony, protected a bit from snow by a bench!

Jean


----------



## Tom-DE (May 3, 2019)

A well grown plant!


----------



## naoki (May 3, 2019)

Nicely grown, Jean!


----------



## Duck Slipper (May 4, 2019)

Good job!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 6, 2019)

Wow Jean! How big was it when you got it? Unless I'm counting wrong, you've got at least 12 growths there and half as many flowers and buds. That is a BIG, superbly grown plant, not just a "nice one". Awesome is more like it. You rarely see them that large in the wild or in cultivation.


----------



## JeanLux (May 6, 2019)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Wow Jean! How big was it when you got it? Unless I'm counting wrong, you've got at least 12 growths there and half as many flowers and buds. That is a BIG, superbly grown plant, not just a "nice one". Awesome is more like it. You rarely see them that large in the wild or in cultivation.


Hi Tom  ! I got from Wenqing a multi-growths' clump in march 2017: in mai then 8 growths / 3 Flowers. This april I counted about 25 growths, and there are 11 flowers open today!

Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 6, 2019)

Jean, that is just outstanding. You don't see wild plants any larger than that, and fewer in cultivation. Hat's off to you.


----------



## JeanLux (May 6, 2019)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Jean, that is just outstanding. You don't see wild plants any larger than that, and fewer in cultivation. Hat's off to you.


thanks Tom, appreciate, but I suppose this had a really top basis!

Here a quick cell update from today …





Jean


----------



## monocotman (May 6, 2019)

Jean
That is a stunning plant and very well grown. I’ve not had much luck with cyps from the Perners, mainly the tibeticums. They linger and die,
So well done with yours!
David


----------



## Wendy (May 6, 2019)

That’s amazing!way to grow Jean!


----------



## Guldal (Jul 1, 2019)

Hi Jean, 

I first saw the pics of your fabulous plant late... but have to join the chorus with praise: what a wellgrown specimen plant - and such an array of flowers!

And you are way too modest: this doesn't in any way look like the work of a dabbler with a lucky hand, it reeks of expert growing!

Kind regards, Jens


----------



## abax (Jul 1, 2019)

Beautifully grown and such wonderful, fat blooms.
I love this bloom...it's a stunner!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2019)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------

